# Anybody "peel" your foam?



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

I did not realize that the foam boards have a thin layer of plastic sheeting over it. I am working on my first foam project and I had just painted over the plastic, but the paint had a hard time adhering to the plastic through dry/water brushing. After about a week the sheeting started peeling up around the edges so I got irritated and peeled it all off and I am starting over. Not a big deal as I had not done any dry/water brushing before and learned a good bit the first time around. The exterior latex seemed to stick a little better. The cheapo interior came off with the first layer of weathering.

I guess my question is done anybody peel this layer off? I had not seen any mention of it in any of the how-to's.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh absolutely. That's the first step. You also need the film peeled off to do any time of weathering, etching with spray laquer, or hot tool carving.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Yes indeed. Always peel if there's a film.


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

DOH! Once again I have managed to learn a basic lesson the hard way :googly: 

Oh well, free do over.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yepper. peel it like an old sunburn.


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Until I had cut the sheets down to 5" strips I had a hard time seeing the film. 

The finish came out way better than the first round. The paint really holds now and I can do a good bit more work with the paint.

My only problem now is that the boards look like Pergo wood flooring, way too new. I've got to get them more weathered looking tonight. I think a couple more layers of texture should do it. Although I do keep telling myself that they will be hanging from second story windows in the dark. How much detail do I really need


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I never had a problem with the film... Do all pink foam sheets have the plastic?
I've had my stones for 3 years and none of them are peeling...
:jol:.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i don't think they all do frontyard, you would have had peeling already!


----------

